# Eclipse Run Configurations?



## Milkaselnuss (12. Nov 2013)

Hi,

Ich wollt fragen was ihr unter Run -> Run Configurations... 
bei den einzelnen Projekten habt. Irgendwie steht bei mir im Tab JRE immer wieder was anderes.
Teilweise "Project JRE" oder "Project execution environment 'JavaSE-1.6'" oder "Workspace default JRE".
Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied bzw. gibt es einen und wenn ja, auf was sollte ich stellen?

Schonma vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
MfG Milkaselnuss


----------



## Ikaron (12. Nov 2013)

Ich würde auf Workspace Default stellen. Die Unterschiede sind einfach: Project JRE ist das JRE, das bei Projekterstellung angegeben wurde. Kann auch noch 1.4 sein z.B. Project execution environment 'JavaSE-1.6' sagt einfach nur, dass du 1.6 verwendest und sollte wohl dem Eclipse Default entsprechen. Allerdings finde ich diese Optionen bei meinem Eclipse gar nicht mehr, evtl solltest du dir mal ein Update ziehen.


----------



## Milkaselnuss (12. Nov 2013)

Ikaron hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde auf Workspace Default stellen. Die Unterschiede sind einfach: Project JRE ist das JRE, das bei Projekterstellung angegeben wurde. Kann auch noch 1.4 sein z.B. Project execution environment 'JavaSE-1.6' sagt einfach nur, dass du 1.6 verwendest und sollte wohl dem Eclipse Default entsprechen. Allerdings finde ich diese Optionen bei meinem Eclipse gar nicht mehr, evtl solltest du dir mal ein Update ziehen.




Ok danke für die Info. Es ist übrigens die Eclipse Version Kepler und davon die neueste (heute erst gedownloaded)


----------



## diggaa1984 (14. Nov 2013)

Was du siehst kommt auf den Projekttyp an. Bei mir (Eclipse Kepler) sehe ich unterschiedliche Felder bei Java oder Maven-Projekten.



Es gibt meist etwas wie:

Projektspezifisch: Sollte von der Library in der Build-Konfiguration abhängen

Workspace-Default: Generelle, projektunabhängige Einstellung (Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Compiler)

Execution environment: "Java SE1.6" oder so .. Du hast zu diesen Umgebungen jeweils matchende JREs installiert, welche dann genommen wird. So kannst du mit JRE 1.7 auch eine 1.6er Umgebung versuchen zu simulieren. Aber wenn du JRE 1.6.0_xx auch installiert hast, dann wird diese bevorzugt. Einstellen kannst du das unter Windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs -> Execution Environments

Alternate JREs: Diese Auswahl zielt auf die installierten JREs ab, die Eclipse auch bekannt sind (Windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs)


----------

